# Elmo



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This is my first attempt at posting a a video clip. I hope it turns out. If not, you'll get your money back. It's a few of the Elmos I've been working on. Sorry if it's shakey. One of the side effects of being on the steriods so long are that my hands shake. Now that I've given it such a rotten build up...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are hilarious! "the war chant"! lol!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

They are great!!! Can't wait to see how you integrate them all into your haunt.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are funny as hell - putting skulls on those dolls was inspired:jol:

And you have a lovely speaking voice


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

That is awesomeness! I love his new stabbing action w/ the 'shake it all about' finishing move. Adorable and disturbing...disturbador...:googly:



scareme said:


> "See, Elmo's happy... to be a warior"


Yes, yes he is! You did a great job on this and your vid, too! Your Elmo army will outnumber my zombie army... You win, I retreat:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh my GOD!!! Scareme I just love them! I was hysterical laughing when he put the "knife in, and took the knife out", ha ha! So incredibly funny. I can't wait to see them all finished. I just love your creativeness and the "Army of Elmos" is going to be so awesome come Halloween! (Great job on your first video, very well done!)


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I love Elmo's makeover- I giggled when he did the war chant. Oh man- VAST improvements over the factory version. ... How did you get so many Elmos?


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That is diabolical! Excellent work!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Hilarious, love them!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hilarious!!! And I expected nothing less.  Love 'em!!!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

And yet another reason to love Elmo! they are great Scareme


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind word, and demented sense of humor.
Gory, I've been collecting them from thrift stores and garage sales for a couple of years now. I decided I didn't want to pay over $3 for any one, so it took a little longer. 
Roxy, Thank you for complememting me on my voice. I went to speech therapy for several years as a child, so I'm always conscious of the way I speak. 
Zurgh, I love the stabbing and shaking motion too. I think if it had been someone's belly, he would have really shredded it. Am I wrong to think that way about Elmo? lol


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

I LOVE the stabbing motion! These are quite hilarious now, but if I saw one of those in a dark room I'd be terrified!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

lol..made me laugh Great Job.. love the shrunken heads too!!


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Amazing! I love these so very much! Also, your Jigsaw on the bike in the Spiderman costume is disturbing. LOL


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

QDance, I've had one, that doesn't sing or dance, for about 4 years now. Noone has ever seen it as a converted Elmo. Just as a little monster.
Lilly, with the shruken heads they remind me of the little creatures from the second Mummy movie. 
kate, I then have since bought a suit for my Jigsaw, right down to the little bow tie. I'll have to get a picture. Thanks.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Best laugh I've had in ages. You're a genius (maybe an evil genius)


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

scareme said:


> Zurgh, I love the stabbing and shaking motion too. I think if it had been someone's belly, he would have really shredded it. Am I wrong to think that way about Elmo? lol


I was imagining the same thing... guess we are on the same wavelength, if not similarly demented...:googly:

And your voice is lovely, never be afraid to share it.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

LOL! I didn't quite expect an army of them. Thats fun stuff Scareme! The tots will get a kick out of them. Some tots might need mental rehab after the parents see what they do with their own Elmo's!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL Scareme - you funny kid! LOL We LOVE Elmo.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Me LOVE Elmo(s)!! Hot stuff!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL. You a very demented and complete genius! Brava!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Those crack me up.....!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Fantastic work! Elmo(s) have never looked better!


----------



## wikathie (Aug 8, 2012)

I am extremely impressed! None of my stuff is going to even move this year, much less sing and dance. Unbelievable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

I Love these! I have been collecting them as well.... how do you plan to display and trigger them?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not sure yet on the display. I don't know if I should group them all together, or spread them out all around the yard. A lot of them are just static. But for the ones that talk and move, I'll let people set them off themselves. I know I run the risk of a few disappearing over the night. But I don't have room to store tham all anyway. Maybe I should use a few of them as prizes for best costume.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

You have defiled the sanctity of Elmo!!!! 

I could kiss you! 

I can't stand the little furry bastard, LOVE what you done to them!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. Too funny!! Excellent idea and it works with simple brilliance.


----------



## lmz319 (Aug 10, 2012)

Love it! Can't wait to see them all in action!!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

scareme said:


> Lilly, with the shruken heads they remind me of the little creatures from the second Mummy movie.


That was my first thought too. Now I'll have to keep my eyes open when I go to thrift stores.

Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I will never feel the same about Elmo again! LOL...very funny! The tribe of Elmo's will haunt me in my dreams. Very cool!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Scareme they are awesome looking!!! Kudos to ya on a job well done. Elmo's finest hour!!!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

HAHA awesome clip, This wouldent be the first time i was afraid of elmo...Never forget 1996
NEVER FORGET.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! SNORT!!! *wiping eyes* That is so awesome!!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL! This is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think I'd be afraid to have that many Melmos (that's what my daughter still calls him - and she's almost 15!!) in my house, for fear one or more of them would start talking & moving on its own!!


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

The best use for Elmo I've seen yet. Scarycute. and the warcry?! HAHAHAHAHAHAwesome!
dar.
<3


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

scareme said:


> Zurgh, I love the stabbing and shaking motion too. I think if it had been someone's belly, he would have really shredded it. Am I wrong to think that way about Elmo? lol


Honey if you are wrong then so am I. I have always thought that Elmo would be the greatest serial killer. Because someone would look at him and think someone else did it... Like COOKIE MONSTER. Now that would be fun to do. Cookie Monster feining over cookies willing to stab someone over them.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That is hilarious!!! Love the war chant!


----------

